# Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan questions



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan questions*











Questions I need answered:

1) Are these good/ok/bad temperatures for being IDLE for a few (5) mins?

2) Have i accidentally set all (except for GPU) fans to run at 100% judging by the screenshot? They dont seem to be "going back" to their original automatically set speeds even AFTER ive closed speedfan - what do I do to have them work at their own normal speeds?
[I have manually set all my fans now back to 50% excluding GPU which is still 39% - i just want them ALL to work at their own speeds without speedfan tampering with them]

3) Are the rest of the numbers okay? Voltage etc - they all seem okay to me but im sure you pro's got different opinions?

4) IN speedfan, which fans/temperatures are all those for? Like
Temp1,2,3..... and core? I know which ones HD and GPU are.
And I have an intake fan, regular fan in the back, CPU fan, and a PSU fan too thats what i know of atleast, which ones are which ones out of all those Fan1,2,3...and Pwm1,2,3?

Reason to as why im asking all these questions are because of the following:
I recently burned out my GPU, to my surprise it was all full of dust, i opened it up and cleaned out every inch of it including the GPU,PSU,CPU,IN/OUT fans - plus i attached my newly bought HD 7750 sapphire... and Id like to know if the numbers are all okay, and if ive accidentally forced my fanst o run at certain RPM.

Specs:
Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA2 16MB 7200RPM
Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 1GB GDDR5
MSI GF615M-P33, Socket-AM3, m-ATX, GeForce 6150se, DDR3,SATAII, GbLAN, PCI-Ex16
AMD Athlon II X2 250, 3,0Ghz, AM3, 2MB, 65W, Boxed
Chieftec Smart Series 550W PSU ATX 12V V2.3, Standard, 1x 6pin+1x 6+2pin PCIe, 6x SATA, 120mm Fan


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

The temps shown are fine.
Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp results.
The Bios is usually the most accurate source for Temps & Voltages.
How many case fans do you have? Too many fans can be as bad, or worse, than too few.
I would recommend not using Speedfan.
A very good possibility for the 7750 failure would be the low quality PSU. I would suggest replacing it with a good quality unit.

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Case fans alone? Only two. One that pulls air IN from the front, one that takes hot air OUT in the back.

My 7750 never did fail its only two days old, but the older 5670 did. 
I have plans on buying a better quality 650W PSU soon once i have the proper funds for it. Plus i have to mention that the GPU probably failed due to overheating, opened the GPU up and it had a nice amount of dust covering the "air-ways".
A good thing though is that the 7750 consumes even a bit less, only 55W (5670 = 65 i believe).


Thank you for your reply, can anyone help me with some of the other questions I had? most importantly the speed of my fans with/without speedfan.

EDIT
More specifically here it is:
If i turn speedfan on, the Fans speed are set at 100% (default?, i dont know.)
If i turn speedfan OFF, will all the fans go back to their normal auto-adjusting speeds? 

Cause even I know that 100% is never good unless you got some seriously hot numbers - I dont. Even when playing BF3 im barely going above 32 celcius.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

The label on your PSU says 550W but it is a very poor quality unit.
A lack oif clean sufficient power can easily make component temps rise.
What fans run at 100% when not using speedfan?


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

All (check the screenshot), except for gpu which is set at 39% (I dont know why, cant remember if i set it to that or if its auto set - is 39% for GPU good/bad to be running at all the time)

Dont get me wrong, I CAN lower these, i just lowered them all to 75% - then closed speedfan down.... a few minutes later i opened CPUID HWMonitorPro - bam, all the fans I set are 75% still too.

I just want all my fans running at their own speeds, automatic ones.... but i cant seem to get it cause theyre stuck with the speeds i placed them at through Speedfan/ CPUID HWMonitorPro...

edit: i tried reopnening speedfan, ticking the 'automatic fan speed' then closed. opened up CPUID HWMonitorPro and they were still stuck at the same speeds as i had set them on.:banghead:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Uninstall Speedfan, boot to the Bios and set to"Default" or Performance, stike F10 key, Save, Exit.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Thank you sir will try that once I get home.
Question thoug-: If You would open up Speedfan right now, what would all your fans (including GPU) be running at? % & wise.

Do you have them set to run at a certain speed or just automatically adapt?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

I never use Speedfan and I leave the Bios set to "Default on my personal PC's as well as my retail units.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Cant seem to find that bios setting, or is it possible that its missing?

the menu:









the section H/W monitor:








Chassis intrusion = Disable/enable..... CPU smart fan target = You can set it to different degrees like 40,50,60 celcius.. SYS FAN 1 Control = its only 100%, 80%, 60% 

Cant find it


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Right now until its hopefully fixed, ive set my fans to run at 60% and the GPU fan 39% - hope its not too little/much to be running at CONSTANTLY (Idle, Load, gaming etc)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

In the Bios-Load Fail-Safe Defaults or Load Optimized Defaults is what you're looking for.
If the settings you have satisfy you, you're good.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Gotcha. but if fans are running by 100% (except for gpu) something is obviously wrong right? cant be good.

Thanks for your help by the way, greatly appreciaetd


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Hi Hamada90 :wave:

The 100% fan control shown in pic. 2 isn't necessarily the present speed, it's likely to be the maximum 'power-ratio' available, if needed. BIOS 'Help' info is often wide open to interpretation

I've found 'Speedfan' to be useful as a temp. display, but it often needs 'calibrating' to the PC - I'd never trust it to control the fan-speeds, compared to the mobo (or graphics-card) hardware-wired controllers.

The BIOS shows the idle-temp very accurately, but it can't show the temperatures when operating at full power. Even running Windows can increase the temps. by a measurable amount, even if you're just looking at your desk-top piccie and nothing else.

Using a system-info/benchmarking program (freebie) like '*PC Wizard*', you can measure the idle temperatures when running whatever version of Windows, then adjust Speedfan accordingly to match the temps, you'll then have an instant display of your system temps in the Notification-Area' on the Task-Bar (Click on the 'Config' button then the 'Advanced' tab on the next window, then select the chip-monitor and apply the offset (The difference between the 'PC Wizard' temp and the 'Speedfan' temp.)).


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Hello sir - Yeah thanks for the info buddy.

I reset the bios settings, even had speedfan uninstalled - but i had to install it back again and manually lower the fan settings. reason: they were running at 100%!!! (especially No.1 fan - is that the CPU one?) and its too loud at 100%.... 80 or 90 = silent.

I just wish i could somehow have the PC work at automatic speeds, not 100% all the friggin time :/ forcing me to use speedfan to lower..... my temps are all below 50 C too


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

If you have a bit of spare cash (whatever 'cash' is nowadays... :grin, you could try one of the panel-mounted speed-controllers that's available (Here should give you an idea of what's available - (Sorry it's all UK prices, it's how my browser+Google is set up))

I can't recommend any particular one cos I don't use/need one, but I'm sure t'other folks here can recommend a good 'breed' or 2..... I wouldn't recommend using them for your CPU or graphics-card fans (They're far better left to their native hardware-controllers), but they're great for case-mounted' fans.

Your temps are enviable, my AMD Athlon idles at about 45C... :sigh: - Then again, it's been up to 75C at full-load without complaint, though the fans do get rather noisy then..... :laugh: AMD CPUs are far more tolerant that Intel, for higher temperatures, AMDs tend to just slow down to reduce the load, whereas a lot of Intel CPUs will power down the PC.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Ahh i see haah thanks for the info bud will keep that in mind - It feels kinda silly though all this work just to get my fans to go back to their regular speeds :/

Theyre runnin at 100% no matter what, so now im depending on speedfan everytime i start my pc so i can lower them to 60-75 (thats where the noise is gone)

(regular speeds being the speeds that the PC automatically sets itself at, high RPM when the temps go up, low when its cool)

and its funny how theyre at 100% all the time, my PC is nowhere near "high" temperatures, im idling around 20 and load is around 45 maximum, fans at 100% (thanks to speedfan or whatever) arent justified.

Atleast i wish there was a way for me to just set them at a speed (say 75%) and have them running at that speed everytime i turn on and off my pc.. cause if i reboot right now itll go back to 100%


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

Where are your case-fans connected to? - If they're all connected to to the mobo, then Speedfan might detect and control them. If the fans are connected to a cable from the PSU, then there's no control and they'll be running at 100%.

Using Speedfan, you can't adjust the fans by power-%age, all you can do is set the required temperatures and the software will (hopefully) adjust the fans to achieve those temps. The catch is, though Speedfan can read most temperature sensors, it can't always access control of them (my mobo for example, Speedfan can't do diddly-squat to control any of the mobo-fan connections)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

If your CPU fan is running at 100%, you have it connected to the wrong Mobo header or you have a heating problem.
Use the Bios to check the temps.


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*



Tyree said:


> If your CPU fan is running at 100%, you have it connected to the wrong Mobo header or you have a heating problem.
> Use the Bios to check the temps.


BIOS temps were relatively close to speedfan ones, so no high temperatures here.
Here are two pictures before i cleaned it so excuse the dust; you be the judge please? Enlarge


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*

*CPU Smart FAN target * Enable this. The temperature is that at which the CPU fan will run at full RPM. At lower temps the fan should spin down. (50C or 60C should be good) 

*SYS FAN 1 Control *= Set this to the percentage of maximum RPM you wish the fan connected to the SYS_FAN1 header to run. Some trial-and-error will be required to find the optimum level (temperature vs sound level)


----------



## Hamada90 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Questions about IDLE temperatures/numbers? (screenshot included) & Speedfan quest*



gcavan said:


> *CPU Smart FAN target * Enable this. The temperature is that at which the CPU fan will run at full RPM. At lower temps the fan should spin down. (50C or 60C should be good)
> 
> *SYS FAN 1 Control *= Set this to the percentage of maximum RPM you wish the fan connected to the SYS_FAN1 header to run. Some trial-and-error will be required to find the optimum level (temperature vs sound level)


BIIIIIIIIIIIIG thank you! Had no idea that after Enabling "CPU SMart fan target" that the smaller menu below would show up... (Sys fan control, min/max and all that)

ive sucessfully fixed it - I no longer have my fans running at 100% rpm when my PC is about as cool as it can get (19-22 idle, 35-42 load) - ive set them to sit around 50% (will raise if temps go too high).

Fans wont ber unning at 100% RPM unless the temp goes over 50C


Thank you sir, appreciated


----------

